# New Pet Shop in town!



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Our old pet shop changed hands and it has become aweful! Smelly and disgusting :? . I was so upset because they used to be my main place to shop!!
About two months ago a new Pet store opened but its a bit of a ways out of my way. I had heard it was good but its actually quite awesome!

I spent a good chunk of change there and will definitely go back. I bought these little matching summer harnesses for Eddy and Emma ( hey summer will be back! :lol: ) and they each have a matching scrunchy leash that goes with the harnesses too. I also bought some super pet bath towels for them that are majorly absorbent special for pets! They soak up way more water out of the coats than regular towels! And to top it off I bought a sheep fleece pad to make them a double snuggle sack to cuddle in in the winter. All these goodies cost me just over $50 with the tax. Not bad at all!

Here are some pictures of Ed and Emma modelling their new harnesses.Ed's fits pretty well but as usual Emma's is a bit big!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow those harnasses looks so pretty !! i love them !! and very airy for the summer

kisses nat


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Very nice! I used to have harnesses just like that for my ferrets. Glad you got some good stuff, and I bet they will luv the snuggle sack you make.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I used to have that one for Rosie as she was so small ,i think mine was a ferret one too, but sold on now.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Great pics. Emma is so fluffy! I love them!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww they look great love the harnesses


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my breeder has that harness lol i love the leash it came with!!


let me know how you like the towel. i am looking to get one like you described, can't find any around here though, so i'll be ordering on-line probably.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wish I could get stuff like that here! :? I was especially hoping to buy some of those super absorbent pet towels but haven't had any luck.  Those harnesses are great!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

May, have you tried ebay? Here in Australia there's an ebay store called Dog Metro that has some cute stuff, and they'd probably post to NZ.

Our local doggie goods store might be able to give me some contact names/numbers for her clothing suppliers too if you'd like me to look into it!

Janet


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

They model well.  I love their new harnesses. I wonder if something like that is available where I live.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love those harnesses and they would be cool enough to survive an Oklahoma summer. The fur kids look super modeling their new outfits.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

> my breeder has that harness lol i love the leash it came with!!


My DH called them bungee leashes because they are a bit stretchy like a bungy! I had visions in my head of them snapping back to me if they ran too far ahead! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Ed&EmsMom said:


> > my breeder has that harness lol i love the leash it came with!!
> 
> 
> My DH called them bungee leashes because they are a bit stretchy like a bungy! I had visions in my head of them snapping back to me if they ran too far ahead! :lol:


lol i was calling them yo-yo chi's


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I like those harnesses. They look like they'll be nice and comfy for summer...if it ever decides to come back


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

belladoggie said:


> May, have you tried ebay? Here in Australia there's an ebay store called Dog Metro that has some cute stuff, and they'd probably post to NZ.
> 
> Our local doggie goods store might be able to give me some contact names/numbers for her clothing suppliers too if you'd like me to look into it!
> 
> Janet


Thanks so much for that Janet. Dog Metro had an Australian website and their clothing looks reasonably priced so I have bookmarked that! :wave:


----------

